# collagen supplements to heal tendons



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

would a collagen supplement help speed up the recovers of a ruptured tendon? would any other supplements help?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

It will help a little I guess. Maybe a GH type supplement would offer additional benefits (although actual GH would be better still!).


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

stevebaker said:


> would a collagen supplement help speed up the recovers of a ruptured tendon? would any other supplements help?


Possibly, my joints always felt much better and *seemed* to recover faster when I was using CNP Pro-Tect which has it in (and some people have reported healthier joints on the Pro-Flapjacks! Presumably because of the collagen binding content in those).

Hope that helps


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

in total honesty no. the only things that are going to help a ruptured tendon significantly is HGH.

i tore my hamstring and my hamstring tendon. ive been on HGH at 2iu's/day for the past 3-4weeks. that combined with rest and ultrasound treatment and rest has made a huge improvement to the tendon. iv also been using IGF1-LR3 in my hamstrings to help with those.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Glucosamine will help.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

please exscuse me for lack of science here as it is late and i'm tired but hopefully this will help for supps to increase or enhance your synthesis!!!

although extra supplements are needed...i'll have to grab my books and give you the foods that contain the highest potency in these compounds later!!!!

dietary absorption is better than any supplement absorption...not saying supps dont work...just they are taken in the incorrect amounts and always miss or lack something that should go with it...giving the un-balanced effect!!!

e.g. too much sodium,will decrease your potassium levels...and this is just for most other vits,mins,supps of this nature!!!

anyway,enough babble...here is the biologically active compounds that make up collagen/tendons:

in ligaments are...amino acids:glycine(non essential amino acid),alinine,valine and proline(non essential AA) oh and also lysine(essential AA)....i do not know the amounts they are biological active,and if they are in a bound state or what their structures are or much else about how they function physiologically(sorry)...tendons have hyaluronic acid in them which plays a role in formation,but not as essential as,previously said for ligaments,lysine(essential AA) and proline for tendons,this needs a co-factor of ascorbic acid(vitamin C) also tendons need chondroitin sulphate(available at supps shops)...

also glycosaminoglycans play a big role in connective tissues and one of the glycosaminoglycans is glucosamines and chondroitin sulphate,obviously you know about glucosamine & chondroitin(chondroitin normally comes with MSM=methylsulfonylmethane) which is available from supp shops!!!!

i'll try look into it further but those i'm pretty sure are the actual ingredients that you can obtain via protein drinnks or individual sources...the rest of the body uses most of these substances in combinations along with other stuff to form differing compounds and there are various celullar apparatus/components that help the recovery/healing...the cells of the tendons are tenocytes which are from fibroblast cells which synthesise (ECM) extra-cellular matrix and collagen(connective tissue and structual cell support)....

blimey my brain is fried at the moment and cant really think,i need me books and aint really got access to journals no more...not a student or subscribed to anything no more!!!!

so hope the basics here help in some way!!!!!

i could suggest GH,along with the other needed compounds to be taken with it and the said amino's ingested,along with large amounts of protein and rest periods might help,but thats just a persoanl suggestion,heard that GH has excellent repair qualities used in conjunction with necessary other anabolic hormones!!!!

get well soon,hope your heal up soon as!!!


----------



## matteast (Aug 3, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> please exscuse me for lack of science here as it is late and i'm tired but hopefully this will help for supps to increase or enhance your synthesis!!!
> 
> although extra supplements are needed...i'll have to grab my books and give you the foods that contain the highest potency in these compounds later!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks anaboli ant for your suggestions but I have to tell you my experience. 45 days ago I broke the most improtant tendon of my left leg (quadricipital tendon) and in that period although I was taking glucosamine & chondroitin & MSM (Joint Repair Dimatize) and also protein and vitamin C I was in good condition perhaps it was a pity however I'll follow your suggestion when I begin the rehab on next week ... bye


----------

